# Billow V2 before Thursday



## LandyMan (29/6/15)

Morning fellow Vendors 

I am going on leave on Friday, and would really like to play around with a Billow V2 while away.

Are there any vendors with a confirmed date early this week, so I can have it in my hand by Thursday afternoon?

Thanks


----------



## abdul (29/6/15)

@KieranD is getting this week


----------



## LandyMan (29/6/15)

Yeah @abdul but most vendors are getting "towards the end of the week" with no confirmed date


----------



## Sir Vape (29/6/15)

Should be this week. All shipments right now have been delayed due to issues releasing the black as Eciggity have the rights to receive stocks first before others do.

Ours leave tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------

